# UP Brook Trout?



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Will be camping at Taq. Falls mid July. Are there brookies in that river or any good nearby tribs to check out? Not looking for anybody's HoneyHole, just general advice on native brook trout fishing in the area.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

You're kiddin' right?? Not many will be willing to give a trout hot spot. 

Seriously- check out maps and look for trout streams. Lots of places to go in the Yoop.
Good luck & enjoy


----------



## jd_7655 (Mar 25, 2004)

I've cought brookies at Taq. park. Take a row boat over to the island and find some deeper holes. Also the Two Harted River is about a half hour dirve but worth the trip. The Two Harted is Holy Ground to me for giant brookies.


----------



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

He was not asking for a hot spot.... Just if there were brook trout in a river! That is not asking for too much.

I would tell you if I knew buddy.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

The fly fisherman's guide to michigan trout streams by Bob Linsenman is a great starting off point. It covers pretty much every good stream in Michigan and gives hatch charts too.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Sent you a PM. I hope it will be helpful. I haven't got a lot of experience up there but I sent along some info that may be good.

Hey rising flies-I was JUST kiddin'


----------



## ovendoctor (Jan 19, 2006)

some really good spots above high bridge campground havent been fishing there in a few years bot last time there I had a good trip wees working the keewanaw now


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

A nice book to add to your repetoire of Michigan Fly books would be...

Trout Ponds and Lakes in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan: An Anglers Guide 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/09...104-6866819-9352757?s=books&v=glance&n=283155

Steelie


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Just about any stream in the U.P will hold Brookies.Try the Fox near Seney,that is a desent stream to start on and most of it is wadable if you don't have a canoe.Also you might want to try the Manistque River which is just south of Seney.Hope this helps you out.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Tip of the Day: Look in your "Trout Stream" guide from the DNR. Look NW of Whitefish Point. There is a "black line" indicating a stream. Look into that....in depth.

I may be able to tote you around depending on when I move back up which will be in the next four months.


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

There is a camp ground south of Seney near the crossing point for the
Manistique River. They rent canoes and will drop you off upstream on
the Fox or the Manistique. Best bet is a small spinning rod with small
hook and a couple of split shots. The canoe has a clamp like a battery
charger that you can attach to the brush and logs so you can fish the 
holes or under the overhangs. Expect to break off alot...the river is full
of logs and snags. The pick up point is M28. You should get alot
of eater brookies on the trip.

The Manistique has walleyes, small mouths and some pike. Use of Mepps
are some rubber worms will work there. If the water is up, you could also
fish the Seney Wildlife Area for northern pike with a canoe.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Some folks in the know suspect that when Ernest Hemingway wrote of the Big Two Hearted River, he was actually writing about the Fox.

Lots of spots for brookies. Some guys will just make their way east or west hitting each stream that runs into the big lake - Enjoy!


----------



## BlockBUD (Dec 8, 2004)

As a native brook trout fisherman who has lived his whole life up here, I wold check out various sections of the Fox, Two-Hearted, and Indian Rivers. There are trout in just about every little creek and ditch up here, too. The bigger native brook trout are in the souther u.p. rivers which are bigger and deeper than those creeks up north running into Superior.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Like he said, up along 123 and south to Lakeshore drive there are a pile of little, I mean little creeks, they all hold trout. Its rough fishing, tags hang over all of them and the bugs get in your underwear. Leave the campground, turn south, there are a few too fish before you hit Lakeshore (Curly Lewis Highway), take that east, before Brimley you'll pass a dozen or so creeks you can get into. If you see a 2005 Grey Tundra parked there, stay the hell outa my water 

You can go to the Fox, and all the rest but everyone fishes em, too damn busy. These ones I pointing ya to are lonely. Most don't have a trace of a trail along their edges. Nice fish, but your gonna work for em.

Also, there area couple Class A lakes just down lakeshore, Roxbury is a decent one.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

thanks for all the info guys...


----------

